# Mod for M3



## 99_328i_413 (Jul 10, 2003)

If you got a stock E30 M3, what would be the first thing you did to it to make it hot?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

Park it in the sun.

Dude, if you find a bone stock E30 M3, you ought to frickin leave it that way. Stock E30 M3s are RARE and very valuable.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

TD said:


> Park it in the sun.
> 
> Dude, if you find a bone stock E30 M3, you ought to frickin leave it that way. Stock E30 M3s are RARE and very valuable.


Bah. E30 M3s are about as valuable as dirt unless they're driven, IMO. Just be sure you have the budget to fix whatever breaks. 

E30 M3s are very capable cars in stock form. The first thing I would do is spend money on autocrosses, autox school, track school, and track days to learn to drive it well. I would then invest in mods.

I'd probably start with something easy like a short shifter. The stock suspension is AWESOME and a lot of fun, but once you're ready to take advantage of it, a good coilover setup will improve handling quite a bit. Don't expect to get much engine power without spending big bucks. I'm in the middle of an engine rebuild out of necessity...I'd rather spend the money on driving school, to be totally honest with you.


----------



## M3_413 (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey Luke when you get an E30 M3......
you can put a big fart can exhaust on it
and 19 inch wheels with a big wing. That'll
certainly make it gofaster. :beerchug:
:nono::nono::nono::nono::nono:J/K!
What you could do id bring it to Limerock
and have Skip Barber teach you how to drive
and then race it. Wonder if they make 
supercharger for it?
Theres a bunch of stuff you could do to it,
port and polish the heads etc.


----------

